# truma boiler



## 96305 (Sep 16, 2005)

can anyone tell me if there is a drain handle for the above boiler fitted in a hymer 544 c class and where it might be locatted as i cant seem to find one thanks


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
In my previous motorhome there was a frost protection valve sited on the floor just next to the boiler. It has a small red knob on top which if you push down on opens the drain line, you pull to reset. 
If the ambient temperature drops below 5c it automatically opens and drains the boiler. 

Hope this helps ..


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi smokie
I seem to remember from our old Hymer 660 that there was a safety valve just a little way from the boiler and if you pulled up on the ring at the top it would allow the boiler to drain??? Please remember that my memory isn't what it used to be though, and any type of drain valve will have a pipe connected to the bottom of the boiler and go to the ouside without any other impediment.

Hope to have helped, and if this is no help try calling Peter Hambilton or the guys at DMIUK and they will know for sure.

Keith


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim as you say. 
_If the ambient temperature drops below 5c it automatically opens and drains the boiler_
Ours is the same and it does work, only trouble is that at those temperatures and below is when you need the heater.
I assume the heating side won't work without water in the boiler? I hate reading manuals.
Cheers Sid.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sid 
I hate manuals too.. :lol: however, sometimes it's the only way.. 
Truma say this:



> The Trumatic C 3402
> Heat and hot water, all in one. Both models of this combination unit design provide heat and hot water at the same time. Equipped with a high performance gas burner, a powerful fan and electronically monitored safety devices, the space-saving installation techniques for heating in the C-series make them the ideal solution for leisure vehicles. Heating operation without water is also possible, as is hot water without heating operation, such as in the summer.


Check website for your model http://www.trumauk.com/

Regards


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim. Very sorry for the delay but I missed your reply. Thanks for the info, I will check.
Regards Sid


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Smokie

We have a Hymer 544 C class (2000 model). Our drain is in the cupboard under the sink, there is a section of the floor that lifts out and inside there is a knob which turns and a little tap which lifts up.


----------

